# Austria, ufficiale il lockdown per i no-vax



## Tifo'o (14 Novembre 2021)

Si continua da https://www.milanworld.net/threads/austria-ci-siamo-pronto-il-lockdown-per-i-no-vax.109516/ 
Era nell'aria ed ora è arrivato l'ok definitivo. Da domani sarà introdotto il lockdown in Austria per i non vaccinati. In un primo momento la misura sarà valida per 10 giorni. I non vaccinati potranno lasciare casa per una passeggiata, lavoro, spesa, sanità o per andare a vaccinarsi. La polizia potrà controllare le persone se sono vaccinati. A riportalo è die Presse. L'Austria è uno dei paesi occidentali in Europa per bassa percentuale di vaccinati. Solo il 65%.


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si continua da https://www.milanworld.net/threads/austria-ci-siamo-pronto-il-lockdown-per-i-no-vax.109516/
> Era nell'aria ed ora è arrivato l'ok definitivo. Da domani sarà introdotto il lockdown in Austria per i non vaccinati. In un primo momento la misura sarà valida per 10 giorni. I non vaccinati potranno lasciare casa per una passeggiata, lavoro, spesa, sanità o per andare a vaccinarsi. La polizia potrà controllare le persone se sono vaccinati. A riportalo è die Presse. L'Austria è uno dei paesi occidentali in Europa per bassa percentuale di vaccinati. Solo il 65%.


A me sembra assolutamente corretto e logico.
Alla fine è una misura atta anche a tutelare quella frangia della popolazione che (per propria scelta) si trova più esposta al rischio in una fase di acuta circolazione virale.
Visto che è stato ampiamente provato che i non vaccinati sono molto più suscettibile a infettarsi, infettare e soprattutto a sviluppare malattie gravi e occupare gli ospedali, meglio mantenerli in smart working per evitare rischi inutili nella fase più pericolosa.
Se vogliono uscire dal lockdown, basta un appuntamento e una telefonata  
Altrimenti aspettano passi.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si continua da https://www.milanworld.net/threads/austria-ci-siamo-pronto-il-lockdown-per-i-no-vax.109516/
> Era nell'aria ed ora è arrivato l'ok definitivo. Da domani sarà introdotto il lockdown in Austria per i non vaccinati. In un primo momento la misura sarà valida per 10 giorni. I non vaccinati potranno lasciare casa per una passeggiata, lavoro, spesa, sanità o per andare a vaccinarsi. La polizia potrà controllare le persone se sono vaccinati. A riportalo è die Presse. L'Austria è uno dei paesi occidentali in Europa per bassa percentuale di vaccinati. Solo il 65%.



Purtroppo se sono arrivati a questa conclusione, significa che era necessario.

Era stato ampiamente pronosticato che troppe persone non vaccinate avrebbero potuto portare a problemi.

Non serviva la palla di vetro 

In Italia ce la caviamo meglio solo perché i vaccinati sono il 85% e c è l'opinabile storia del Green Pass, non per chissà quale ragione mistica


----------



## princeps (14 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si continua da https://www.milanworld.net/threads/austria-ci-siamo-pronto-il-lockdown-per-i-no-vax.109516/
> Era nell'aria ed ora è arrivato l'ok definitivo. Da domani sarà introdotto il lockdown in Austria per i non vaccinati. In un primo momento la misura sarà valida per 10 giorni. I non vaccinati potranno lasciare casa per una passeggiata, lavoro, spesa, sanità o per andare a vaccinarsi. La polizia potrà controllare le persone se sono vaccinati. A riportalo è die Presse. L'Austria è uno dei paesi occidentali in Europa per bassa percentuale di vaccinati. Solo il 65%.


follia pura...è la nazione che ha dato i natali ad un certo signore con i baffetti magari è rimasto un po' di retaggio


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Purtroppo se sono arrivati a questa conclusione, significa che era necessario.
> 
> Era stato ampiamente pronosticato che troppe persone non vaccinate avrebbero potuto portare a problemi.
> 
> ...


Possono andare a lavoro, da noi devi pagare per andare a lavorare. Per me è più lockdown qui che lì.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Possono andare a lavoro, da noi devi pagare per andare a lavorare. Per me è più lockdown qui che lì.


Concordo, far pagare per lavorare è stata una mossa che non mi piace del tutto.
Avrei trovato soluzioni alternative seppur con lo stesso effetto


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Novembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> A me sembra assolutamente corretto e logico.
> Alla fine è una misura atta anche a tutelare quella frangia della popolazione che (per propria scelta) si trova più esposta al rischio in una fase di acuta circolazione virale.
> Visto che è stato ampiamente provato che i non vaccinati sono molto più suscettibile a infettarsi, infettare e soprattutto a sviluppare malattie gravi e occupare gli ospedali, meglio mantenerli in smart working per evitare rischi inutili nella fase più pericolosa.
> Se vogliono uscire dal lockdown, basta un appuntamento e una telefonata
> Altrimenti aspettano passi.


Almeno leggere prima di scrivere... I non vaccinati POSSONO andare a lavorare, noi abbiamo di fatto misure più restrittive visto che ti costringono a pagare 15 euro ogni due giorni per andare al lavoro.


----------



## danjr (14 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si continua da https://www.milanworld.net/threads/austria-ci-siamo-pronto-il-lockdown-per-i-no-vax.109516/
> Era nell'aria ed ora è arrivato l'ok definitivo. Da domani sarà introdotto il lockdown in Austria per i non vaccinati. In un primo momento la misura sarà valida per 10 giorni. I non vaccinati potranno lasciare casa per una passeggiata, lavoro, spesa, sanità o per andare a vaccinarsi. La polizia potrà controllare le persone se sono vaccinati. A riportalo è die Presse. L'Austria è uno dei paesi occidentali in Europa per bassa percentuale di vaccinati. Solo il 65%.


Aggiungo un Lockdown parziale anche in Olanda con tutto chiuso dopo le 20 e pronta a seguire l’esempio dell’Austria se le cose peggiorano.
Io ricordo comunque la maggior parte della gente che la menava con il green pass dire eravamo gli unici, esagerati e che nel resto d’Europa andava tutto a gonfie vele. Ora i nodi per loro sono al pettine, ma dubito che sentirò qualcuno dire, per una volta, brava Italia.


----------



## princeps (14 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Possono andare a lavoro, da noi devi pagare per andare a lavorare. Per me è più lockdown qui che lì.


fare la fila e pagare per poter lavorare è una delle umiliazioni più grandi che si possono provare mai avrei pensatoad una situazione del genere


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Concordo, far pagare per lavorare è stata una mossa che non mi piace del tutto.
> Avrei trovato soluzioni alternative seppur con lo stesso effetto


Infatti il problema principale da noi è quella misura. Devono togliere l'obbligo di green pass per andare a lavoro se non possono garantire tamponi gratuiti.


----------



## David Drills (14 Novembre 2021)

E meno male che era una bufala e che l'Italia era l'unico paese liberticida!

Ora vedrete che molti copieranno l'Austria e molti copieranno l'Italia per il GP.

Comunque secondo me non servirà a nulla, ma sono curioso di vedere come andrà.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Infatti il problema principale da noi è quella misura. Devono togliere l'obbligo di green pass per andare a lavoro se non possono garantire tamponi gratuiti.


Non solo non lo toglieranno,ma "raddoppieranno".
Ricciardi (si,sempre lui!) ha proposto di eliminare il tampone come strumento per ottenere il green pass.

Non solo,ha proposto a Speranza anche di "ammonire" le persone già vaccinate che rifiuteranno di farsi bucare il braccio per la 3° volta in un anno.
E se dopo l'ammonizione la persona X non si metterà in regola (con la 3° dose),perderà il diritto di avere il greenpass.

Buonafortuna


----------



## danjr (14 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Possono andare a lavoro, da noi devi pagare per andare a lavorare. Per me è più lockdown qui che lì.


Dici un’inesattezza: al lavoro puoi andare solo con il tampone negativo, come in Italia, con la differenza che con quel tampone negativo poi non ci puoi più far niente se non un giro in biblioteca.
Forse lì sono gratis i tamponi e io ho sempre detto che chi non vuole vaccinarsi deve battersi per avere i tamponi gratis


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Concordo, far pagare per lavorare è stata una mossa che non mi piace del tutto.
> Avrei trovato soluzioni alternative seppur con lo stesso effetto


Puoi sempre andarci solo che lo fai gratis 
A te la scelta


----------



## Prealpi (14 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non solo non lo toglieranno,ma "raddoppieranno".
> Ricciardi (si,sempre lui!) ha proposto di eliminare il tampone come strumento per ottenere il green pass.
> 
> Non solo,ha proposto a Speranza anche di "ammonire" le persone già vaccinate che rifiuteranno di farsi bucare il braccio per la 3° volta in un anno.
> ...


Questo personaggio è proprio l'emblema di tutto ciò che sta accadendo, in un mondo normale era in qualche scantinato a fare pulizie


----------



## pazzomania (14 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Infatti il problema principale da noi è quella misura. Devono togliere l'obbligo di green pass per andare a lavoro se non possono garantire tamponi gratuiti.


I continui tamponi sono una spesa pesante, non è giusto vengano pagati dalle cavie che si sono vaccinate.

Pensavo più a farlo pagare all' azienda, poi magari dando la possibilità di detrarre il 20/30 % dalle tasse.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Novembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> A me sembra assolutamente corretto e logico.
> Alla fine è una misura atta anche a tutelare quella frangia della popolazione che (per propria scelta) si trova più esposta al rischio in una fase di acuta circolazione virale.
> Visto che è stato ampiamente provato che i non vaccinati sono molto più suscettibile a infettarsi, infettare e soprattutto a sviluppare malattie gravi e occupare gli ospedali, meglio mantenerli in smart working per evitare rischi inutili nella fase più pericolosa.
> Se vogliono uscire dal lockdown, basta un appuntamento e una telefonata
> Altrimenti aspettano passi.


Ci manca solo si dia la possibilità ai no vax di lavorare da casa.
Un reddito di cittadinanza rivisitato per una emergenza sanitaria.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si continua da https://www.milanworld.net/threads/austria-ci-siamo-pronto-il-lockdown-per-i-no-vax.109516/
> Era nell'aria ed ora è arrivato l'ok definitivo. Da domani sarà introdotto il lockdown in Austria per i non vaccinati. In un primo momento la misura sarà valida per 10 giorni. I non vaccinati potranno lasciare casa per una passeggiata, lavoro, spesa, sanità o per andare a vaccinarsi. La polizia potrà controllare le persone se sono vaccinati. A riportalo è die Presse. L'Austria è uno dei paesi occidentali in Europa per bassa percentuale di vaccinati. Solo il 65%.


mi sembra molto peggio questo di un cavolo di green pass, per quanto riguarda libertà personali.
ho letto per settimane che l'italia era l'unica e che queste cose erano dittatura ecc ecc ma a quanto si vede adesso si accodano tutti, logicamente.
non si può mandare in vacca uno stato intero per un pugno di persone che non si vogliono adeguare.
qui siamo partiti prima e stiamo bene ancora, con tutto aperto. lo scorso anno c'erano 20 volte tanto di morti e le TI facevano +100 al giorno, mentre ora sono stabili, e c'erano chiusi anche gli stadi e qualche altra cosetta qua e la. la differenza è evidente. mi brucia dover fare i complimenti ai PDioti


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mi sembra molto peggio questo di un cavolo di green pass, per quanto riguarda libertà personali.
> ho letto per settimane che l'italia era l'unica e che queste cose erano dittatura ecc ecc ma a quanto si vede adesso si accodano tutti, logicamente.
> non si può mandare in vacca uno stato intero per un pugno di persone che non si vogliono adeguare.
> qui siamo partiti prima e stiamo bene ancora, con tutto aperto. lo scorso anno c'erano 20 volte tanto di morti e le TI facevano +100 al giorno, mentre ora sono stabili, e c'erano chiusi anche gli stadi e qualche altra cosetta qua e la. la differenza è evidente. mi brucia dover fare i complimenti ai PDioti


Sì ma se avanti così con tutto che costa il doppio, a chiudere saremmo noi con una bella dicitura delle famiglie" bancarotta" ! che stiamo bene anche no!


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> I continui tamponi sono una spesa pesante, non è giusto vengano pagati dalle cavie che si sono vaccinate.
> 
> Pensavo più a farlo pagare all' azienda, poi magari dando la possibilità di detrarre il 20/30 % dalle tasse.


eh certo così li paghiamo noi che di tasse ne abbiamo già poche. 
io non so bene ma circa ci sarà un 30-40% degli italiani che mantengono tutta la nazione tra redditi vari, anziani, bambini, maternità, invalidi veri e finti, lavoratori in nero, ladri assortiti...
aggiungiamo anche chi non si vuole vaccinare? poi la corda si spezza non si può lavorare per mantenere gli altri.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Novembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> A me sembra assolutamente corretto e logico.
> Alla fine è una misura atta anche a tutelare quella frangia della popolazione che (per propria scelta) si trova più esposta al rischio in una fase di acuta circolazione virale.
> Visto che è stato ampiamente provato che i non vaccinati sono molto più suscettibile a infettarsi, infettare e soprattutto a sviluppare malattie gravi e occupare gli ospedali, meglio mantenerli in smart working per evitare rischi inutili nella fase più pericolosa.
> Se vogliono uscire dal lockdown, basta un appuntamento e una telefonata
> Altrimenti aspettano passi.


Perché non è stato fatto il locdauwn per gli anziani e gli stramalati durante la prima ondata? Ora va bene eh?
Che pagliacciata


----------



## hakaishin (14 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Aggiungo un Lockdown parziale anche in Olanda con tutto chiuso dopo le 20 e pronta a seguire l’esempio dell’Austria se le cose peggiorano.
> Io ricordo comunque la maggior parte della gente che la menava con il green pass dire eravamo gli unici, esagerati e che nel resto d’Europa andava tutto a gonfie vele. Ora i nodi per loro sono al pettine, ma dubito che sentirò qualcuno dire, per una volta, brava Italia.


Brava Italia che ti toglie il diritto di lavorare? Ahaajahahahahahah


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> eh certo così li paghiamo noi che di tasse ne abbiamo già poche.
> io non so bene ma circa ci sarà un 30-40% degli italiani che mantengono tutta la nazione tra redditi vari, anziani, bambini, maternità, invalidi veri e finti, lavoratori in nero, ladri assortiti...
> aggiungiamo anche chi non si vuole vaccinare? poi la corda si spezza non si può lavorare per mantenere gli altri.


non si può nemmeno rimetterci per lavorare
A mio modesto parere...
anche perché come ho già scritto..
visto che già prima degli aumenti di tutto
(perché sta aumentando tutto pian piano!)
Sì faceva fatica ad arrivare alla fine del mese 
Figurati adesso.. che devi spendere per guadagnare.. o giocare d'azzardo.


----------



## sunburn (14 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> I continui tamponi sono una spesa pesante, non è giusto vengano pagati dalle cavie che si sono vaccinate.
> 
> Pensavo più a farlo pagare all' azienda, poi magari dando la possibilità di detrarre il 20/30 % dalle tasse.


Questi son tutti compromessi al ribasso che non risolvono i problemi.
Al momento da noi non è necessario grazie alla stragrande maggioranza che si è vaccinata, ma qualora dovesse diventare necessario non ci sarebbe altra alternativa che usare il pugno duro e imporre l’obbligo di vaccinazione puro e semplice con pesanti sanzioni anche se si becca qualcuno non vaccinato a camminare per strada.
Ripeto che a mio parere non sarà necessario, ma nel frattempo l’onere di scelte potenzialmente dannose per la collettività deve ricadere su chi quelle scelte le fa: se io da domani mi convinco che il verso di marcia delle autovetture sia un gombloddo dei poteri forti e mi metto a guidare contromano, delle sanzioni me ne faccio carico io, non chi gestisce le strade.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Novembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Questi son tutti compromessi al ribasso che non risolvono i problemi.
> Al momento da noi non è necessario grazie alla stragrande maggioranza che si è vaccinata, ma qualora dovesse diventare necessario non ci sarebbe altra alternativa che usare il pugno duro e imporre l’obbligo di vaccinazione puro e semplice con pesanti sanzioni anche se si becca qualcuno non vaccinato a camminare per strada.
> Ripeto che a mio parere non sarà necessario, ma nel frattempo l’onere di scelte potenzialmente dannose per la collettività deve ricadere su chi quelle scelte le fa: se io da domani mi convinco che il verso di marcia delle autovetture sia un gombloddo dei poteri forti e mi metto a guidare contromano, delle sanzioni me ne faccio carico io, non chi gestisce le strade.


Con la nostra attuale costituzione obbligò è impossibile


----------



## sunburn (14 Novembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Con la nostra attuale costituzione obbligò è impossibile


Falso.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Novembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Falso.


Sì è visto in effetti con il giro di giostra con il Green pass in effetti.. come il non poter andare a scuola se non lo fai eh.. il giro è sempre lo stesso.. la sanzione come ultima carta.
Un obbligo annacquato o no?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Novembre 2021)

Sai ? Ti faccio anche l'esempio pre pandemia visto che gli esempi pratici mi vengono meglio..
Preferisco i fatti alle parole
In Italia poi !!!


----------



## mil77 (14 Novembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Con la nostra attuale costituzione obbligò è impossibile


Ma dai....ci sono già almeno 10 vaccini obbligatori....l'obbligo vaccinale è assolutamente consentito dalla Costituzione.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Novembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma dai....ci sono già almeno 10 vaccini obbligatori....l'obbligo vaccinale è assolutamente consentito dalla Costituzione.


ripeto! se paghi i bambini a scuola ci vanno comunque


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> eh certo così li paghiamo noi che di tasse ne abbiamo già poche.
> io non so bene ma circa ci sarà un 30-40% degli italiani che mantengono tutta la nazione tra redditi vari, anziani, bambini, maternità, invalidi veri e finti, lavoratori in nero, ladri assortiti...
> aggiungiamo anche chi non si vuole vaccinare? poi la corda si spezza non si può lavorare per mantenere gli altri.


I vaccini li pago anche io, ma se non mi voglio vaccinare devo avere una alternativa al vaccino gratuita per andare a lavorare, visto che un trattamento sanitario non obbligatorio non può impedirmi di andare al lavoro. Una persona può pure tollerare di non andare allo stadio, ma non di non poter andare al lavoro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Novembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> non si può nemmeno rimetterci per lavorare
> A mio modesto parere...
> anche perché come ho già scritto..
> visto che già prima degli aumenti di tutto
> ...


si certo ma quello è un problema diverso, sono d'accordo.

per lavorare comunque c'è da spendere anche in altri ambiti, se vuoi andare al lavoro serve la macchina o il mezzo pubblico, lo stato non ti paga il viaggio.
se vuoi mangiare in pausa pranzo devi spendere, nessuno ti paga il cibo. sono spese fisse che devi avere per lavorare.
devi vestirti bene e tagliarti i capelli altrimenti ti licenziano, altro esempio.
se non vuoi farti il vaccino gratis ti paghi i tamponi. a me sembra lo stesso principio.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si certo ma quello è un problema diverso, sono d'accordo.
> 
> per lavorare comunque c'è da spendere anche in altri ambiti, se vuoi andare al lavoro serve la macchina o il mezzo pubblico, lo stato non ti paga il viaggio.
> se vuoi mangiare in pausa pranzo devi spendere, nessuno ti paga il cibo. sono spese fisse che devi avere per lavorare.
> ...


15 euro ogni due giorni... Ti sembra un costo normale? A meno che non guadagni cifre importanti nessuno può permetterselo. Che facciamo? I non abbienti devono vaccinarsi anche per coloro che hanno i soldi, in uno stato in cui abbiamo un servizio sanitario che in teoria dovrebbe agevolare chi ha redditi più bassi? Non noti la contraddizione di tutto questo?


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> I vaccini li pago anche io, ma se non mi voglio vaccinare devo avere una alternativa al vaccino gratuita per andare a lavorare, visto che un trattamento sanitario non obbligatorio non può impedirmi di andare al lavoro. Una persona può pure tollerare di non andare allo stadio, ma non di non poter andare al lavoro.


no io non sono d'accordo.
chi non si vaccina sceglie una strada più costosa per lo stato e la collettività, quindi è giusto che se lo paghi lui il tampone. inoltre sono convinti che faccia male alla salute, quindi io vaccinandomi già ci perdo, loro stanno sani e pure con le tasche gonfie?
mi sembra un gran controsenso.



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> 15 euro ogni due giorni... Ti sembra un costo normale? A meno che non guadagni cifre importanti nessuno può permetterselo. Che facciamo? I non abbienti devono vaccinarsi anche per coloro che hanno i soldi, in uno stato in cui abbiamo un servizio sanitario che in teoria dovrebbe agevolare chi ha redditi più bassi? Non noti la contraddizione di tutto questo?


200 euro al mese, ma hai l'alternativa nel vaccino.
c'è gente che li spende in benzina quei soldi e non ha alternativa. gli paghiamo il viaggio?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> no io non sono d'accordo.
> chi non si vaccina sceglie una strada più costosa per lo stato e la collettività, quindi è giusto che se lo paghi lui il tampone. inoltre sono convinti che faccia male alla salute, quindi io vaccinandomi già ci perdo, loro stanno sani e pure con le tasche gonfie?
> mi sembra un gran controsenso.


Quindi ti vaccini sapendo che faccia male e te la prendi con chi decide di non vaccinarsi quando è lo stato che ti induce in modo coercitivo a un trattamento sanitario non obbligatorio? A me sembra più questo il controsenso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Quindi ti vaccini sapendo che faccia male e te la prendi con chi decide di non vaccinarsi quando è lo stato che ti induce in modo coercitivo a un trattamento sanitario non obbligatorio? A me sembra più questo il controsenso.


io mi vaccino perchè va fatto...
sono i novax che dicono che fa male. e pretendono che io gli paghi i tamponi?
un po' come gli immigrati che arrivano e pretendono case e cibo, anche di qualità, altrimenti buttano per aria il centro di accoglienza. tutto il mondo è paese. va be penso di essermi spiegato....


----------



## Prealpi (14 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Quindi ti vaccini sapendo che faccia male e te la prendi con chi decide di non vaccinarsi quando è lo stato che ti induce in modo coercitivo a un trattamento sanitario non obbligatorio? A me sembra più questo il controsenso.


Sinceramente non capisco questa effasi di alcune persone, che tu voglia o no fare un vaccino è una scelta personale e nessuno ha il diritto di contraddizione, che ci sia una deflagrazione sullo stato di diritto in questo momento e sotto l'occhio di tutti, purtroppo molte persone non riescono a capire cosa sta succedendo realmente


----------



## Prealpi (14 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io mi vaccino perchè va fatto...
> sono i novax che dicono che fa male. e pretendono che io gli paghi i tamponi?
> un po' come gli immigrati che arrivano e pretendono case e cibo, anche di qualità, altrimenti buttano per aria il centro di accoglienza. tutto il mondo è paese. va be penso di essermi spiegato....


Scelta che va rispettata, come va rispettata la scelta di chi non vuole farlo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Novembre 2021)

Però per acquistare il vaccino sono stati utilizzati anche i soldi dei "no vax".
In quel caso nessuno si è lamentato,ma se solo si prova a parlare di tamponi gratuiti...."_eh no eh,se vuoi i tamponi li paghi di tasca tua,non voglio pagarli con i soldi delle mie tasse_"

Però le stesse persone che si lamentano delle eventuali tasse aggiuntive per i tamponi gratis ai "reietti non vaccinati",mica si lamentano dei 200 miliardi che l'Italia perde annualmente per gli sprechi nella pubblica amministrazione.
Mica si lamentano dei 100 miliardi annui di evasione fiscale.
Mica si lamentano dei 9000 rumeni fantasma che si fottono abusivamente quasi 20 milioni di soldi "nostri".
così come non si lamentano di tutti i soldi che si intascano i carissimi italiani che percepiscono il reddito seduti sopra la loro porche.
Mica si lamentano dei miliardi che l'Italia spende per i finti profughi.

No,meglio lamentarsi preventivamente contro i tamponi gratuiti 
Con tutti questi miliardi di sprechi,minimo (MINIMO) salterebbero fuori 10-15 ANNI di tamponi gratuiti


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Novembre 2021)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Scelta che va rispettata, come va rispettata la scelta di chi non vuole farlo


si ma la liberta individuale non è illimitata, tu sei libero di dire e fare quello che ti pare ma poi ti prendi la responsabilità delle conseguenze. Tu sei libero di non vaccinarti, pero hai piu alte probabilita di infettare e infettarti, e gli eventuali costi per la sanificazione del posto di lavoro piu perdita degli incassi quando il posto di lavoro è chiuso per la sanificazione chi li paga? Tu o il datore di lavoro?


----------



## Rudi84 (14 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Però per acquistare il vaccino sono stati utilizzati anche i soldi dei "no vax".
> In quel caso nessuno si è lamentato,ma se solo si prova a parlare di tamponi gratuiti...."_eh no eh,se vuoi i tamponi li paghi di tasca tua,non voglio pagarli con i soldi delle mie tasse_"
> 
> Però le stesse persone che si lamentano delle eventuali tasse aggiuntive per i tamponi gratis ai "reietti non vaccinati",mica si lamentano dei 200 miliardi che l'Italia perde annualmente per gli sprechi nella pubblica amministrazione.
> ...


Io i tamponi li faccio gratuiti solo per chi non può vaccinarsi per motivi di salute. Ma se senti dire dai no-vax che non si vaccinano perchè dicono che il vaccino ti fa cambiare sesso(perchè si è sentita anche questa) il tampone gratuito questi lo vedono con il binocolo


----------



## Prealpi (14 Novembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> si ma la liberta individuale non è illimitata, tu sei libero di dire e fare quello che ti pare ma poi ti prendi la responsabilità delle conseguenze. Tu sei libero di non vaccinarti, pero hai piu alte probabilita di infettare e infettarti, e gli eventuali costi per la sanificazione del posto di lavoro piu perdita degli incassi quando il posto di lavoro è chiuso per la sanificazione chi li paga? Tu o il datore di lavoro?


Si, su alcune cose posso anche essere d'accordo, resta il fatto che in questo momento sono state prese decisioni inopportune, visto che a tutti gli effetti il vaccino non è obbligatorio è libero arbitrio di ogni persona fare una scelta, che resta assolutamente personale e in quanto tale va rispettata


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> no io non sono d'accordo.
> chi non si vaccina sceglie una strada più costosa per lo stato e la collettività, quindi è giusto che se lo paghi lui il tampone. inoltre sono convinti che faccia male alla salute, quindi io vaccinandomi già ci perdo, loro stanno sani e pure con le tasche gonfie?
> mi sembra un gran controsenso.
> 
> ...


E io allora non voglio pagare il vaccino e voglio che te lo paghi di tasca tua. Come la mettiamo? Scusa ma non ti seguo in questo ragionamento. Su quale base si decide che io debba pagare il vaccino (che poi ne hanno buttati di soldi, visto che hanno dosi di Astrazecca da buttare nel cesso e J&J si sta rivelando non valido) con le tasse e poi mi debba pagare pure i tamponi a un prezzo non simbolico? 
Per chi per lavoro usa l'auto ci sono rimborsi. Il tampone è uno strumento per ottenere il green pass al pari del vaccino, pertanto deve essere equiparato al vaccino per costi almeno per consentirmi di andare al lavoro. Facessero almeno un tampone gratuito per lavoratori e tamponi a pagamento se devi andare allo stadio o per scopi ludici e passatempo. Ma non si può costringere la gente a pagare per lavorare, è un controsenso. Si lavora per vivere e dovrei pagare per lavorare? Lo stato italiano ha raggiunto proprio il culmine della assurdità con questo provvedimento.


----------



## honua (14 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> E io allora non voglio pagare il vaccino e voglio che te lo paghi di tasca tua. Come la mettiamo? Scusa ma non ti seguo in questo ragionamento. Su quale base si decide che io debba pagare il vaccino (che poi ne hanno buttati di soldi, visto che hanno dosi di Astrazecca da buttare nel cesso e J&J si sta rivelando non valido) con le tasse e poi mi debba pagare pure i tamponi a un prezzo non simbolico?
> Per chi per lavoro usa l'auto ci sono rimborsi. Il tampone è uno strumento per ottenere il green pass al pari del vaccino, pertanto deve essere equiparato al vaccino per costi almeno per consentirmi di andare al lavoro. Facessero almeno un tampone gratuito per lavoratori e tamponi a pagamento se devi andare allo stadio o per scopi ludici e passatempo. Ma non si può costringere la gente a pagare per lavorare, è un controsenso. Si lavora per vivere e dovrei pagare per lavorare? Lo stato italiano ha raggiunto proprio il culmine della assurdità con questo provvedimento.


Senza considerare che chi lavora paga le tasse e con le tasse viene giustamente sostentato chi un lavoro non ha che magari decide di non vaccinarsi e non è costretto neanche a spendere dei soldi per fare i tamponi. Doppiamente fregati


----------



## sunburn (14 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Però per acquistare il vaccino sono stati utilizzati anche i soldi dei "no vax".
> In quel caso nessuno si è lamentato,ma se solo si prova a parlare di tamponi gratuiti...."_eh no eh,se vuoi i tamponi li paghi di tasca tua,non voglio pagarli con i soldi delle mie tasse_"


Il vaccino è l’unico strumento valido per prevenire lo sviluppo della patologia nelle sue varie forme e provare a uscire dalla pandemia, il tampone no.
Per restare alle questioni sanitarie, il SSN consente di acquistare i farmaci generici a un prezzo irrisorio o addirittura gratis se si ha diritto all’esenzione. Se la persona non vuole il farmaco generico ma il farmaco di una precisa casa farmaceutica, si paga la differenza perché lo Stato non paga i capricci alla gente. Il non voler fare il vaccino è un capriccio che viene tollerato perché al momento non causa problemi, ma pretendere che sia un capriccio gratis mi sembra abbastanza fuori dal Mondo.


----------



## raducioiu (14 Novembre 2021)

Mi piacerebbe tanto vedere quale sarebbe la reazione degli estremisti vax se ci fosse una maggioranza di persone che pretendesse vaccino+tampone per lavorare, cosa che in base alle loro considerazioni sarebbe in realtà la più corretta. Con il vaccino per alcuni mesi si riduce, pare, la contagiosità ma perchè rischiare? Perchè non aumentare ancor di più la sicurezza?
Dato che si ciancia di bene collettivo, per coerenza dovrebbero essere i primi a fare la combo.


----------



## Alfabri (14 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> 15 euro ogni due giorni... Ti sembra un costo normale? A meno che non guadagni cifre importanti nessuno può permetterselo. Che facciamo? I non abbienti devono vaccinarsi anche per coloro che hanno i soldi, in uno stato in cui abbiamo un servizio sanitario che in teoria dovrebbe agevolare chi ha redditi più bassi? Non noti la contraddizione di tutto questo?


No, infatti. Ve dovete vaccinà e basta. E' 'na coercizio passiva, doverosa.


----------



## Alfabri (14 Novembre 2021)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Si, su alcune cose posso anche essere d'accordo, resta il fatto che in questo momento sono state prese decisioni inopportune, visto che a tutti gli effetti il vaccino non è obbligatorio è libero arbitrio di ogni persona fare una scelta, che resta assolutamente personale e in quanto tale va rispettata


Anche andare in giro con una tigre al guinzaglio è una scelta personale, ma guardacaso non è socialmente accettabile. In questo momento non vaccinarsi è esattamente la stessa cosa, una non scelta perchè non socialmente accettabile.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Novembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il vaccino è l’unico strumento valido per prevenire lo sviluppo della patologia nelle sue varie forme e provare a uscire dalla pandemia, il tampone no.
> Per restare alle questioni sanitarie, il SSN consente di acquistare i farmaci generici a un prezzo irrisorio o addirittura gratis se si ha diritto all’esenzione. Se la persona non vuole il farmaco generico ma il farmaco di una precisa casa farmaceutica, si paga la differenza perché lo Stato non paga i capricci alla gente. Il non voler fare il vaccino è un capriccio che viene tollerato perché al momento non causa problemi, ma pretendere che sia un capriccio gratis mi sembra abbastanza fuori dal Mondo.


Finché il vaccino non è approvato con procedura standard, il tampone è eccome valido, visto che si sono rivelati pieni di difetti sia J&J che copre sí e no due mesi, che Astrazeneca. A me pare un capriccio invece voler restare nello stato di emergenza senza capire che col virus bisogna conviverci, non lo puoi isolare in uno scantinato e non è quel 15% a pregiudicare la campagna vaccinale. Per quello che hai detto sul fatto che il tampone sia un capriccio, al pari di un farmaco di una marca specifica non condivido minimamente, perché finché uno di questi vaccini non verrà approvato in modo standard non possono obbligarti a pagare un pizzo per non vaccinarti, visto che non si tratta di un trattamento sanitario obbligatorio. Forse chi auspica di emulare il credito sociale cinese non ci arriva a cogliere che un cittadino per una propria convinzione personale non debba essere discriminato rispetto a chi asseconda un atto coercitivo da parte dello stato.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Novembre 2021)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> No, infatti. Ve dovete vaccinà e basta. E' 'na coercizio passiva, doverosa.


Nel momento in cui il vaccino sarà sicuro la gente si vaccinerà in massa. Non finché sai che ci sta gente che sta male e non viene segnalata grazie a una mirata e delinquenziale sorveglianza passiva per un vaccino approvato in via condizionata di fretta e furia.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (14 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si continua da https://www.milanworld.net/threads/austria-ci-siamo-pronto-il-lockdown-per-i-no-vax.109516/
> Era nell'aria ed ora è arrivato l'ok definitivo. Da domani sarà introdotto il lockdown in Austria per i non vaccinati. In un primo momento la misura sarà valida per 10 giorni. I non vaccinati potranno lasciare casa per una passeggiata, lavoro, spesa, sanità o per andare a vaccinarsi. La polizia potrà controllare le persone se sono vaccinati. A riportalo è die Presse. L'Austria è uno dei paesi occidentali in Europa per bassa percentuale di vaccinati. Solo il 65%.



Sapete cosa vi dico? Vaccinarsi o non vaccinarsi, è semplicemente una scelta. Be azzi loro, a me interessa meno di zero. Anche se lo facessero in Italia alzerei le spalle. Ognuno è padrone delle proprie scelte, ma anche delle conseguenze che queste scelte avranno.


----------



## __king george__ (14 Novembre 2021)

a Genova il direttore dell'ospedale ha dichiarato che a causa dei letti pieni di NO VAX devono rinunciare a ricoverare altri malati

a quanto leggo lo sfogo lo ha avuto dopo che un paziente in chemioterapia a rischio sepsi non ha trovato posto in malattie infettive perchè tutti i posti erano occupati dai no vax

ecco questo mi fa veramente girare le palle..ma parecchio


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Nel momento in cui il vaccino sarà sicuro la gente si vaccinerà in massa. Non finché sai che ci sta gente che sta male e non viene segnalata grazie a una mirata e delinquenziale sorveglianza passiva per un vaccino approvato in via condizionata di fretta e furia.



Quando sento frasi simili "_No, infatti. Ve dovete vaccinà e basta. E' 'na coercizio passiva, doverosa_",magari dette da politici,sindaci,virostar,la prima cosa che mi verrebbe in mente da fare non è quella di andare a vaccinarmi,ma di imitare Sophia Urista e urinare in faccia al mio interlocutore


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> eh certo così li paghiamo noi che di tasse ne abbiamo già poche.
> io non so bene ma circa ci sarà un 30-40% degli italiani che mantengono tutta la nazione tra redditi vari, anziani, bambini, maternità, invalidi veri e finti, lavoratori in nero, ladri assortiti...
> aggiungiamo anche chi non si vuole vaccinare? poi la corda si spezza non si può lavorare per mantenere gli altri.


Io metterei i tamponi a 200€ giusto per obbligare la gente a far il vaccino.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Novembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> a Genova il direttore dell'ospedale ha dichiarato che a causa dei letti pieni di NO VAX devono rinunciare a ricoverare altri malati
> 
> a quanto leggo lo sfogo lo ha avuto dopo che un paziente in chemioterapia a rischio sepsi non ha trovato posto in malattie infettive perchè tutti i posti erano occupati dai no vax
> 
> ecco questo mi fa veramente girare le palle..ma parecchio


Esatto.


----------



## raducioiu (14 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io metterei i tamponi a 200€ giusto per obbligare la gente a far il vaccino.


Io metterei la benzina a 2000 €/L giusto per obbligare la gente a inquinare meno comprando/scegliendo altri mezzi.
E anche le sigarette, così smettono di fumare (e abbiamo meno malati oncologici a causa del fumo che occupano posti letto a chi si ammala per altre cause e fanno spendere soldi "allo stato" rispetto a chi non fuma). E anche l'alcol così abbiamo meno incidenti e meno malati causa alcolici. E anche la carne, così obblighiamo la gente a diventare vegana e a non contribuire all'inquinamento causato da allevamenti intensivi.
Che razza di ragionamenti.


----------



## Alfabri (14 Novembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Io metterei la benzina a 2000 €/L giusto per obbligare la gente a inquinare meno comprando/scegliendo altri mezzi.
> E anche le sigarette, così smettono di fumare (e abbiamo meno malati oncologici a causa del fumo che occupano posti letto a chi si ammala per altre cause e fanno spendere soldi "allo stato" rispetto a chi non fuma). E anche l'alcol così abbiamo meno incidenti e meno malati causa alcolici. E anche la carne, così obblighiamo la gente a diventare vegana e a non contribuire all'inquinamento causato da allevamenti intensivi.
> Che razza di ragionamenti.


Bravo. Io ci aggiungerei però anche il sovrapprezzo per le buste di plastica e le detrazioni sulle tasse in base alla percentuale di riciclo, pensa un po'. Purtroppo per voi, avere una coscienza civica, ecologica e salutistica è una forma di rispetto e un dovere sociale del cittadino nel 2021.


----------



## Devil man (14 Novembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Io metterei la benzina a 2000 €/L giusto per obbligare la gente a inquinare meno comprando/scegliendo altri mezzi.
> E anche le sigarette, così smettono di fumare (e abbiamo meno malati oncologici a causa del fumo che occupano posti letto a chi si ammala per altre cause e fanno spendere soldi "allo stato" rispetto a chi non fuma). E anche l'alcol così abbiamo meno incidenti e meno malati causa alcolici. E anche la carne, così obblighiamo la gente a diventare vegana e a non contribuire all'inquinamento causato da allevamenti intensivi.
> Che razza di ragionamenti.


ripeto è inutile rispondere a certe provocazioni... lo ha detto appunto per provocare una reazione qui sul forum...non per arricchire una discussione con argomentazioni... oltre allo streamer far il troll di professione..


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (14 Novembre 2021)

Alla fine l'85% degli Italiani ha avuto il coraggio, me incluso, di vaccinarsi. Perché qua ci vogliono far passare il messaggio che lo abbiamo solo fatto per l'aperitivo, che poi, anche se fosse che male ci sarebbe? È libertà anche quella, no? Andate dal titolare di un bar a dire "sti idioti si sono vaccinati per l'aperitivo" vedete quanti schiaffi vi tira 
Ma aldilà di questo, le palle le abbiamo tirate fuori, perché il rischio di morte c'era anche per noi. La libertà ce la siamo GUADAGNATA. I no vax se la comprano con il tampone, ma per me i tamponi li potrebbero anche rendere gratuiti, non batterei ciglio! Il vaccino me lo sarei fatto anche se fossero stati gratuiti i tamponi. 

La realtà è che gli ospedali si stanno riempendo di no vax, che sono loro che non accettano le conseguenze delle proprie azioni. È come se io mi lamentassi del ritiro di patente in guida in stato di ebrezza.... Se i no vax dicessero "Io non mi vaccino, e accetto le conseguenze in maniera civile" non ci sarebbe alcuna polemica, ma i fatti dicono che non solo si lamentano, non solo sono spocchiosi dando degli idioti a chi si è vaccinato, non solo non accettano le conseguenze delle loro azioni, ma rompono pure le palle ai vaccinati. 
La follia totale! 

Poi non lamentiamoci se iniziano lockdown solo per i no vax, è una conclusione ovvia e no, non c'era bisogno d'essere Nostradamus per capirlo, ne un iscritto di questo forum di guru.


----------



## Devil man (14 Novembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Alla fine l'85% degli Italiani ha avuto il coraggio, me incluso, di vaccinarsi. Perché qua ci vogliono far passare il messaggio che lo abbiamo solo fatto per l'aperitivo, che poi, anche se fosse che male ci sarebbe? È libertà anche quella, no? Andate dal titolare di un bar a dire "sti idioti si sono vaccinati per l'aperitivo" vedete quanti schiaffi vi tira
> Ma aldilà di questo, le palle le abbiamo tirate fuori, perché il rischio di morte c'era anche per noi. La libertà ce la siamo GUADAGNATA. I no vax se la comprano con il tampone, ma per me i tamponi li potrebbero anche rendere gratuiti, non batterei ciglio! Il vaccino me lo sarei fatto anche se fossero stati gratuiti i tamponi.
> 
> La realtà è che gli ospedali si stanno riempendo di no vax, che sono loro che non accettano le conseguenze delle proprie azioni. È come se io mi lamentassi del ritiro di patente in guida in stato di ebrezza.... Se i no vax dicessero "Io non mi vaccino, e accetto le conseguenze in maniera civile" non ci sarebbe alcuna polemica, ma i fatti dicono che non solo si lamentano, non solo sono spocchiosi dando degli idioti a chi si è vaccinato, non solo non accettano le conseguenze delle loro azioni, ma rompono pure le palle ai vaccinati.
> ...


le terapie intensive sono sempre piene perché sono poche... le infrastrutture sanitare in Italia fanno pena... anche con la classica influenza stagionale sarebbero lo stesso piene di anziani cagionevoli.. la favoletta delle TI piene ha stancato... come dice Cacciari "se è veramente questo il problema vuol dire che *il Vaccino non basta* e se siamo 85% vaccinati come dici e le terapie intensive continuano ad essere piene vuol dire che il problema non sono i No Vax.. ma forse le poche infrastrutture di emergenza sanitaria.. "


----------



## enigmistic02 (14 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si continua da https://www.milanworld.net/threads/austria-ci-siamo-pronto-il-lockdown-per-i-no-vax.109516/
> Era nell'aria ed ora è arrivato l'ok definitivo. Da domani sarà introdotto il lockdown in Austria per i non vaccinati. In un primo momento la misura sarà valida per 10 giorni. I non vaccinati potranno lasciare casa per una passeggiata, lavoro, spesa, sanità o per andare a vaccinarsi. La polizia potrà controllare le persone se sono vaccinati. A riportalo è die Presse. L'Austria è uno dei paesi occidentali in Europa per bassa percentuale di vaccinati. Solo il 65%.


Mi auguro venga fatto anche in Italia.


----------



## raducioiu (14 Novembre 2021)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Bravo. Io ci aggiungerei però anche il sovrapprezzo per le buste di plastica e le detrazioni sulle tasse in base alla percentuale di riciclo, pensa un po'. Purtroppo per voi, avere una coscienza civica, ecologica e salutistica è una forma di rispetto e un dovere sociale del cittadino nel 2021.


Non esiste il dovere sociale. Anche perché non può esser in nessun modo identificato dato che la comunità è composta da individui ognuno dei quali ha idee, esigenze e necessità diverse. Semplicemente qualcuno ha la presunzione di poter decidere cosa è bene e cosa è male per gli altri.
Detto questo, vista la risposta, spero tu non sia ipocrita e che seriamente sia vegano, astemio e non fumatore e non usi alcun mezzo inquinante.


----------



## __king george__ (14 Novembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Io metterei la benzina a 2000 €/L giusto per obbligare la gente a inquinare meno comprando/scegliendo altri mezzi.
> E anche le sigarette, così smettono di fumare (e abbiamo meno malati oncologici a causa del fumo che occupano posti letto a chi si ammala per altre cause e fanno spendere soldi "allo stato" rispetto a chi non fuma). E anche l'alcol così abbiamo meno incidenti e meno malati causa alcolici. E anche la carne, così obblighiamo la gente a diventare vegana e a non contribuire all'inquinamento causato da allevamenti intensivi.
> Che razza di ragionamenti.


ma questi sono problemi che ci sono da tempo mentre il virus è una cosa emergenziale da risolvere subito

i tumori al fegato degli alcolizzati non si trasmettono da uomo e non bloccano un paese come ha fatto il covid su

è come dire: è inutile che usi il preservativo per evitare l'hiv se tanto poi vai in treno o in macchina e rischi un incidente...ma che ragionamenti sono dai...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (14 Novembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> le terapie intensive sono sempre piene perché sono poche... le infrastrutture sanitare in Italia fanno pena... anche con la classica influenza stagionale sarebbero lo stesso piene di anziani cagionevoli.. la favoletta delle TI piene ha stancato... come dice Cacciari "se è veramente questo il problema vuol dire che *il Vaccino non basta* e se siamo 85% vaccinati come dici e le terapie intensive continuano ad essere piene vuol dire che il problema non sono i No Vax.. ma forse le poche infrastrutture di emergenza sanitarie.. "



Cosa c'entra? Io sto parlando di conseguenze. Io non dico che non andrebbero curati i no vax, altrimenti non andrebbero curati manco gli alcolisti, fumatori etc. Sto parlando di conseguenze e basta.

Non parlatemi di libertà, perché la libertà vera non esiste. Magari esisteva nel paleolitico, perché persino negare di andare ad un uccidere un'altra persona è una mancanza di libertà, visto che l'omicidio è inciso nel DNA dell'essere umano.

P.S: Poi quello che dici lascia il tempo trova. L'anno scorso di sti tempi era tutto chiuso, ora possiamo fare quello che vogliamo.


----------



## raducioiu (14 Novembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> a Genova il direttore dell'ospedale ha dichiarato che a causa dei letti pieni di NO VAX devono rinunciare a ricoverare altri malati
> 
> a quanto leggo lo sfogo lo ha avuto dopo che un paziente in chemioterapia a rischio sepsi non ha trovato posto in malattie infettive perchè tutti i posti erano occupati dai no vax
> 
> ecco questo mi fa veramente girare le palle..ma parecchio


Ah e per correttezza e completezza visto che non è stato riportato: il direttore dell'ospedale ha poi precisato che la terapia al malato oncologico in questione si fa normalmente a domicilio e senza problemi o differenze. È l'ospedale specifico che normalmente preferisce effettuarla in sede.


----------



## Devil man (14 Novembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma questi sono problemi che ci sono da tempo mentre il virus è una cosa emergenziale da risolvere subito
> 
> i tumori al fegato degli alcolizzati non si trasmettono da uomo e non bloccano un paese come ha fatto il covid su
> 
> è come dire: è inutile che usi il preservativo per evitare l'hiv se tanto poi vai in treno o in macchina e rischi un incidente...ma che ragionamenti sono dai...


La morte da covid al momento è classificata come 5 causa di morte in italia.. indovina le prime 4 quali sono


----------



## Devil man (14 Novembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Cosa c'entra? Io sto parlando di conseguenze. Io non dico che non andrebbero curati i no vax, altrimenti non andrebbero curati manco gli alcolisti, fumatori etc. Sto parlando di conseguenze e basta.
> 
> Non parlatemi di libertà, perché la libertà vera non esiste. Magari esisteva nel paleolitico, perché persino negare di andare ad un uccidere un'altra persona è una mancanza di libertà, visto che l'omicidio è inciso nel DNA dell'essere umano.
> 
> P.S: Poi quello che dici lascia il tempo trova. L'anno scorso di sti tempi era tutto chiuso, ora possiamo fare quello che vogliamo.


senti secondo le " statistiche" siamo quasi arrivati al 90% di vaccinati... tu credi che il problema di tutti i mali siano il 10% non vaccinati?? ma ci credi veramente?? quindi il vairus non si ferma per quel 10% che ovviamente è la percentuale di gente che si fa 3-2 tamponi a settimana hahaha ed è sempre monitorato.... dai perfavore.. il virus continua a circolare perchè il vaccino fa pena... e copre come un calzino bucato


----------



## raducioiu (14 Novembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma questi sono problemi che ci sono da tempo mentre il virus è una cosa emergenziale da risolvere subito
> 
> i tumori al fegato degli alcolizzati non si trasmettono da uomo e non bloccano un paese come ha fatto il covid su
> 
> è come dire: è inutile che usi il preservativo per evitare l'hiv se tanto poi vai in treno o in macchina e rischi un incidente...ma che ragionamenti sono dai...


Ma cosa c'entra il tuo esempio?
Sono mesi che sostenete che il problema non è che uno non si vaccina ma che poi "grava sullo stato". I tumori di fumatori e le cirrosi degli alcolizzati gravano sullo stato. E gli ubriachi alla guida ammazzano anche gli altri. E sono mesi che sostenete che l'unica soluzione è prevenire (vaccino) e non curare. Quindi siate coerenti e vietate l'alcol. È per il bene collettivo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si certo ma quello è un problema diverso, sono d'accordo.
> 
> per lavorare comunque c'è da spendere anche in altri ambiti, se vuoi andare al lavoro serve la macchina o il mezzo pubblico, lo stato non ti paga il viaggio.
> se vuoi mangiare in pausa pranzo devi spendere, nessuno ti paga il cibo. sono spese fisse che devi avere per lavorare.
> ...


con la differenza che oltre questo hanno aggiunto una spesa in più! ma vi rendete conto la realtà del momento!? invece di aiutare qui ci affossano ancora di più! io bho


----------



## danjr (14 Novembre 2021)

innanzi tutto siano nel Thread “Austria lockdonw per i no vax” e penso che quantomeno i no vax nostrani debbano farsi un esame di coscienza e almeno dire GRAZIE a chi ha fatto il vaccino e gli evita di fare la fine degli austriaci.
Detto questo di soldi ne sprechiamo telemetra tanti che 2 tamponi gratis a settimana o a prezzo ancora più ridotto tsi potrebbero fare


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (14 Novembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> senti secondo le " statistiche" siamo quasi arrivati al 90% di vaccinati... tu credi che il problema di tutti i mali siano il 10% non vaccinati?? ma ci credi veramente?? quindi il vairus non si ferma per quel 10% che ovviamente è la percentuale di gente che si fa 3-2 tamponi a settimana hahaha ed è sempre monitorato.... dai perfavore.. il virus continua a circolare perchè il vaccino fa pena... e copre come un calzino bucato



Perché storpi quello che dico? Scrivi per la GDS?

Dove ho scritto che i vaccinati sono il problema di tutti i mali?
Io ti ho scritto una cosa, tu hai risposto a tutto, tranne che a quello che ho scritto! 

Il vaccino mi pare che funziona e pure tanto, paragona la situazione dello scorso anno e quella odierna. Questo non è un parere, ma un dato di fatto. 

Ed infine, lo ripeto: Ho parlato di conseguenze. I No Vax non le vogliono accettare. Nessuno ti obbliga a non vaccinarti, ma ti crea delle conseguenze, come fare i tamponi e se abiti in Austria ti implica un lockdown. 
Accettate le conseguenze senza rompere, no?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Novembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> le terapie intensive sono sempre piene perché sono poche... le infrastrutture sanitare in Italia fanno pena... anche con la classica influenza stagionale sarebbero lo stesso piene di anziani cagionevoli.. la favoletta delle TI piene ha stancato... come dice Cacciari "se è veramente questo il problema vuol dire che *il Vaccino non basta* e se siamo 85% vaccinati come dici e le terapie intensive continuano ad essere piene vuol dire che il problema non sono i No Vax.. ma forse le poche infrastrutture di emergenza sanitaria.. "


Metteci anche il freddo  
Rido per non piangere..
La classica guerra tra poveri!

Dopo 2000 anni funziona ancora! 
ecco perché stiamo distruggendo il pianeta
perché pur con la ragione ci facciamo fregare come polli..


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (14 Novembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Metteci anche il freddo
> Rido per non piangere..
> La classica guerra tra poveri!
> 
> ...





Infatti la situazione attuale è proprio identica, guarda proprio spiaccicata a quella dello scorso anno.

Si ci facciamo fregare come polli, perché c'è gente che si fa le pippe all'idea di nuovi lockdown per tutti quanti, perché lo scopo di tale gente non è debellare la pandemia ma poter dire "Avevo ragione" quando lo scopo comune dovrebbe essere quello di liberarsi di questa m. di covid.
Quindi si, hai ragione.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Novembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Io metterei la benzina a 2000 €/L giusto per obbligare la gente a inquinare meno comprando/scegliendo altri mezzi.
> E anche le sigarette, così smettono di fumare (e abbiamo meno malati oncologici a causa del fumo che occupano posti letto a chi si ammala per altre cause e fanno spendere soldi "allo stato" rispetto a chi non fuma). E anche l'alcol così abbiamo meno incidenti e meno malati causa alcolici. E anche la carne, così obblighiamo la gente a diventare vegana e a non contribuire all'inquinamento causato da allevamenti intensivi.
> Che razza di ragionamenti.


Tutto cose con cui sarei d’accordo tra l altro.


----------



## raducioiu (14 Novembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Ah e per correttezza e completezza visto che non è stato riportato: il direttore dell'ospedale ha poi precisato che la terapia al malato oncologico in questione si fa normalmente a domicilio e senza problemi o differenze. È l'ospedale specifico che normalmente preferisce effettuarla in sede.


Aggiungo:
- Ricoverati con covid in TUTTA la Liguria: 91
- Ricoverati con covid in terapia intensiva in TUTTA la Liguria: 7

Quanto è facile per la stampa (o La Stampa) manipolare le persone.
Se per una novantina di persone in TUTTA la regione non si trova un posto per una cura (normalmente domiciliare) per una persona il problema forse va ben oltre il covid (magari il panzone ex studio aperto che la governa può pensare a questo anzichè a fare l'ss provax)


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Novembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Infatti la situazione attuale è proprio identica, guarda proprio spiaccicata a quella dello scorso anno.
> 
> Si ci facciamo fregare come polli, perché c'è gente che si fa le pippe all'idea di nuovi lockdown per tutti quanti, perché lo scopo di tale gente non è debellare la pandemia ma poter dire "Avevo ragione" quando lo scopo comune dovrebbe essere quello di liberarsi di questa m. di covid.
> Quindi si, hai ragione.


ma non noti che debellare è una assurdità?
Il virus purtroppo non scompare 
se ci credi veramente non so che dirti..
anche ci fosse il 100% in una nazione
e con il tempo si viene a sapere che il virus circola ancora.. fidati che partirebbe la campagna vantaggiosa per loro e cambierebbero il nemico di turno! ma ci arrivate a cosa sto dicendo? stanno come sempre! manifestando attenzione dove vogliono loro.. per nascondere le loro mancanze!!! Oh sono sempre gli stessi che vietavano di lasciare la provincia ma permettevano di andare in America  oppure senza green pass non lavori,ma se compri la merce dove lavori va bene! ( Esempio di un supermercato) debellare.. ma veramente ci credi ? dimmi che hai sbagliato termine per favore..


----------



## raducioiu (14 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tutto cose con cui sarei d’accordo tra l altro.


Quindi non fumi, sei astemio, sei vegano e usi solo mezzi elettrici. Bene mi rallegro della tua coerenza, non credo mentiresti pubblicamente.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Novembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Aggiungo:
> - Ricoverati con covid in TUTTA la Liguria: 91
> - Ricoverati in terapia intensiva in TUTTA la Liguria: 7
> 
> ...



Sta cosa delle percentuali sparate invece dei numeri effettivi è la più grande bastardata che ci possa essere infatti. Lo avevo scritto tempo addietro, un anno fa lessi il titolone di un giornale con scritto " l'80% dei posti in terapia intensiva occupati". Porca la miseria, quanti saranno in ospedale allora?

I posti totali in terapia intensiva erano 3, fa te.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Novembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Infatti la situazione attuale è proprio identica, guarda proprio spiaccicata a quella dello scorso anno.
> 
> Si ci facciamo fregare come polli, *perché c'è gente che si fa le pippe all'idea di nuovi lockdown per tutti quanti*, perché lo scopo di tale gente non è debellare la pandemia ma poter dire "Avevo ragione" quando lo scopo comune dovrebbe essere quello di liberarsi di questa m. di covid.
> Quindi si, hai ragione.



Il primo a farsi le pippe per questa ipotesi è proprio il "nostro" ministro della salute.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Novembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> ripeto è inutile rispondere a certe provocazioni... lo ha detto appunto per provocare una reazione qui sul forum...non per arricchire una discussione con argomentazioni... oltre allo streamer far il troll di professione..


Ma quale troll, lo penso veramente ma senza provocazioni . C’è in atto un emergenza sanitaria, i dati inconfutabili dicono che la quasi totalità dei ricoverati sono i no vax. 
Visto che io NON NE POSSO PIÙ’ di limitare la mia libertà personale e lavorativa l unico modo per “”””””””” uscirne “””””””””” è quello che si raggiunga la più alta percentuale di vaccinati. 
Io mi sono vaccinato senza indugiare ma scommetti che tra 3 settimane richiuderà ancora tutto per colpa dei soliti creduloni ?
Capisci perché mi arrabbio? Per questo.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (14 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si continua da https://www.milanworld.net/threads/austria-ci-siamo-pronto-il-lockdown-per-i-no-vax.109516/
> Era nell'aria ed ora è arrivato l'ok definitivo. Da domani sarà introdotto il lockdown in Austria per i non vaccinati. In un primo momento la misura sarà valida per 10 giorni. I non vaccinati potranno lasciare casa per una passeggiata, lavoro, spesa, sanità o per andare a vaccinarsi. La polizia potrà controllare le persone se sono vaccinati. A riportalo è die Presse. L'Austria è uno dei paesi occidentali in Europa per bassa percentuale di vaccinati. Solo il 65%.


Ottimo, così quei cialtroni andranno a protestare da Trieste ad Innsbruck.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Novembre 2021)

poi ditemi perché allora iniziano a rompere questi cosiddetti (no vax) se le terapie intensive sono meno sovraffollate.. i titoli parlano di aumento di contagi.. va bene ma dire che la colpa per dire non è del cambio di stagione ma del 15% tra cui ci sono quelli che usano i tamponi è un autentica vigliaccata! e se non siete d'accordo nemmeno su questo.. qui in Italia abbiamo dei problemi seri..
Detto da uno che è chiuso in casa da 14 giorni!


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (14 Novembre 2021)

@Crazy rossonero 90 

Mi da problemi a quotarti. Ecco la risposta al post. 

Io credo, come lo credevo prima del vaccino che si avevano 2 opzioni.
1) Si lascia correre il virus, finché non scompare da solo. Chi vive, vive, chi muore, muore.
2) Si fa un vaccino per limitare i danni e convivere con il virus.

Posso aver sbagliato termine, dicendo "debellare" ma non fare il finto tonto, hai capito benissimo cosa volevo dire.
Io se un No Vax mi arriva con un fiore magico che fa scomparire il virus son contento, mica proteggo il vaccino.
Io non c'è l'ho con i No Vax, ne con i Vaccinati, io non mi schiero da nessuna parte. Ma vuoi o non vuoi la situazione attuale è decisamente migliore rispetto lo scorso anno, anzi manco è paragonabile.


----------



## Devil man (14 Novembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Il vaccino mi pare che funziona e pure tanto, paragona la situazione dello scorso anno e quella odierna. Questo non è un parere, ma un dato di fatto.


A me non mi pare visto che i medici in terapia intensiva continuano ad ammalarsi e le TI sono piene perché ci sono vaccinati e non...se credi alla favola che in TI ci sono solo non vaccinati sei un ciucco..


OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ed infine, lo ripeto: Ho parlato di conseguenze. I No Vax non le vogliono accettare. Nessuno ti obbliga a non vaccinarti, ma ti crea delle conseguenze, come fare i tamponi e se abiti in Austria ti implica un lockdown.
> Accettate le conseguenze senza rompere, no?


Protesto perché appunto non voglio... secondo te perché ci sono migliaia di persone a protestare ogni fine settimana da 4 mesi o più ?? si dice che il green pass aiuti l'economia sai che i turisti non vogliono più venire nel bel paese perché ci sono troppe restrizioni?? informati.. leggi anche altre di statistiche, non solo quanti sono i "no-vax" ma la nostra economia con il green pass sta morendo..


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Novembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Quindi non fumi, sei astemio, sei vegano e usi solo mezzi elettrici. Bene mi rallegro della tua coerenza, non credo mentiresti pubblicamente.


Tutto il contrario, ma se mi obbligassero a smettere di fumare ecc ecc ne sarei felice.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma quale troll, lo penso veramente ma senza provocazioni . C’è in atto un emergenza sanitaria, i dati inconfutabili dicono che la quasi totalità dei ricoverati sono i no vax.
> Visto che io NON NE POSSO PIÙ’ di limitare la mia libertà personale e lavorativa l unico modo per “”””””””” uscirne “””””””””” è quello che si raggiunga la più alta percentuale di vaccinati.
> _*Io mi sono vaccinato senza indugiare ma scommetti che tra 3 settimane richiuderà ancora tutto per colpa dei soliti creduloni ?*_
> Capisci perché mi arrabbio? Per questo.



Perchè ti preoccupi ?
I politici e virostar hanno passato mesi a sostenere la tesi del "con il vaccino mai più lockdown".
Se pensate che un 10% di non vaccinati possa rinchiudervi nuovamente tutti,io qualche domanda me la farei


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Novembre 2021)

Ma pure mio fratello faceva il figo prima che presentava i sintomi poi ha scellerato sulla inutilità del vaccino perché ora è costretto comunque a stare a casa da lavoro e in casa con tutti noi.. hai una maggioranza speranza di avere sintomi minori e ci metterai un giorno in più per infettarti.. ma se invece di 1 giorno sono 2 non cambia sto granché eh.. bene per le terapie intensive ma anche qui è un terno al lotto..
Dipende dal proprio fisico


----------



## raducioiu (14 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tutto il contrario, ma se mi obbligassero a smettere di fumare ecc ecc ne sarei felice.


Ok. Ti piace essere obbligato a fare le cose e che qualcuno decida per te. Rispetto la tua predisposizione all'essere soggiogato. Adesso capisco anche le parole di apprezzamento per Xi Jinping.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (14 Novembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> A me non mi pare visto che i medici in terapia intensiva continuano ad ammalarsi e le TI sono piene perché ci sono vaccinati e non...se credi alla favola che in TI ci sono solo non vaccinati sei un ciucco..
> 
> Protesto perché appunto non voglio... secondo te perché ci sono migliaia di persone a protestare ogni fine settimana da 4 mesi o più ?? si dice che il green pass aiuti l'economia sai che i turisti non vogliono più venire nel bel paese perché ci sono troppe restrizioni?? informati.. leggi anche altre di statistiche, non solo quanti sono i "no-vax" ma la nostra economia con il green pass sta morendo..



Se le TI fossero piene come dici, saremmo già in Lockdown. Quindi il ciuccio in tutta onestà, potresti essere tu.

Questa estate ho perso il conto di Tedeschi, Olandesi e via dicendo che ho visto qua sul lago di Como. Se non mi credi vieni a farti un giro e parla con i commercianti. Ora la situazione attuale con l'obbligo del Green pass non la conosco, quindi non mi esprimo al riguardo.

Appunto, non accettate che chi ci governa ha deciso così. Va bene, fatelo, nessuno sano di mente è contro a delle proteste civili e senza morti/feriti/danni ad auto di brava gente etc.

Ma resta il fatto che la libertà era più che limitata già da non so quanti anni 

P.S: Non sto dicendo che bisogna accettare che venga limitata ancor di più eh. Ma pare che pre Covid fossimo in paradiso con la possibilità di fare ogni cosa, mentre ora all'inferno senza poter far nulla.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Perchè ti preoccupi ?
> I politici e virostar hanno passato mesi a sostenere la tesi del "con il vaccino mai più lockdown".
> Se pensate che un 10% di non vaccinati possa rinchiudervi nuovamente tutti,io qualche domanda me la farei


Vero, aggiunta corretta. 
Ma arrivati a questo punto non me ne frega più niente, la cosa più facile oggi da fare è vaccinare tutti e poi sperare che si esca da quest incubo. Ti ripeto, io non ce l ho con nessuno ma sono incazz nero con chi non vaccinandosi va in terapia intensiva e schiatta. Primo per lui perché si è fatto abbindolare da 2 post stupidi su internet e poi perché per colpa della sua “ignoranza” in materia tra poco torneremo a non lavorare e stare chiusi in casa.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (14 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Il primo a farsi le pippe per questa ipotesi è proprio il "nostro" ministro della salute.



Che al governo ci sia gente di m. mica doveva arrivare il Covid per farcelo capire. 

Ci sono No Vax che lo sperano. Così come ci sono vegani che godono quando muore un cacciatore e via dicendo. È l'essere umano che è fatto così... Non mi stupisco di queste lotte, non cesseranno mai, nemmeno tra 1 miliardo di anni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Novembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Ok. Ti piace essere obbligato a fare le cose e che qualcuno decida per te. Rispetto la tua predisposizione all'essere soggiogato. Adesso capisco anche le parole di apprezzamento per Xi Jinping.


Si sono filocinese e spero in una oligarchia anche in Italia. Rileggi il mio post che espongo una cosa ma poi spero nell altra. Evidentemente non sono stato abbastanza chiaro.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Novembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> @Crazy rossonero 90
> 
> Mi da problemi a quotarti. Ecco la risposta al post.
> 
> ...


Io non farei il finto tonto sulle cose che vogliono tacere usando questa battaglia tra poveri pensa te..
il bilancio per dire l'hanno comunicato?
i soldi per non fare aumentare le spese?
devo proprio credere e dovrei ringraziare per quella percentuale messa sui gas e compagnia cantante? ma se falliamo tutti lo stesso che ci frega.. insomma anche per questo green pass per straci dietro (si fa per dire) quanto spendono?
e UE per gli aiuti per EMERGENZA Covid
che cambiamenti strutturali vogliono fare?

Queste tematiche le accennano a fatica
invece per i no vax ci tartassano gli zebedei


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (14 Novembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Io non farei il finto tonto sulle cose che vogliono tacere usando questa battaglia tra poveri pensa te..
> il bilancio per dire l'hanno comunicato?
> i soldi per non fare aumentare le spese?
> devo proprio credere e dovrei ringraziare per quella percentuale messa sui gas e compagnia cantante? ma se falliamo tutti lo stesso che ci frega.. insomma anche per questo green pass per straci dietro (si fa per dire) quanto spendono?
> ...



Ma hai ragione. Penso anche io che sia follia tutta questa lotta ai No Vax. Se il virus non scompare non è colpa dei No Vax, infatti con il virus bisogna conviverci sempre, anche se ci fosse il 100% di vaccinati. 

Che ci vogliano anche lucrare è ovvio, ma io vedo che il vaccino funziona e pensarlo non significa che io ce l'abbia con i No Vax, né che sono un credulone fan del vaccino.


----------



## Devil man (14 Novembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Questa estate ho perso il conto di Tedeschi, Olandesi e via dicendo che ho visto qua sul lago di Como. Se non mi credi vieni a farti un giro e parla con i commercianti. Ora la situazione attuale con l'obbligo del Green pass non la conosco, quindi non mi esprimo al riguardo.


Ho una amica che di professione fa la Tour operator e mi ha detto che in questi 2 anni ha perso più del 50% del bacino di utenza...ha candidamente ammesso che il turista internazionale ha preferito rinunciare alla vacanza made in Italy, a causa di tutte le restrizioni vigenti... Green Pass , mascherine ecc... Ha avuto ospiti dalla Gran Bretagna, USA , Nord Europa che praticamente non hanno potuto godere appieno della vacanza, perché non minuti di Green Pass. I turisti ora se ne vanno in Costa Rica,Messico, Maldive ,Bali , Madagascar!!! tutti si sono dovuti fare il tampone per imbarcarsi perché previsto dai protocolli per il contenimento della "pandemia" , ma dal momento che il test dopo non èra più valido, non gli è stato possibile fare più niente !!! Evviva l'Italia evviva gli italiani...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vero, aggiunta corretta.
> Ma arrivati a questo punto non me ne frega più niente, la cosa più facile oggi da fare è vaccinare tutti e poi sperare che si esca da quest incubo. Ti ripeto, io non ce l ho con nessuno ma sono incazz nero con chi non vaccinandosi va in terapia intensiva e schiatta. Primo per lui perché si è fatto abbindolare da 2 post stupidi su internet e poi perché per colpa della sua “ignoranza” in materia tra poco torneremo a non lavorare e stare chiusi in casa.



Lollo,io penso che il vostro (vostro,dei vaccinati) problema più grande non sia la platea del 10% senza alcun vaccino.
Ma tutti i vaccinati che dovranno ricevere la terza dose.
Non sono tutti felici e disposti a concedere il braccio per l'ennesimo booster.

Si era partiti con una dose valida per debellare il virus.
Poi si è passati al richiamo e oltre al richiamo,ci sarà anche il booster.
Stessa cosa per i vaccini monodose come johnson.
Prima era monodose e gli anticorpi davano la copertura per quasi 1 anno.

Ora si scopre che dopo 2-3 mesi l'efficacia cala a picco e per essere protetti, sarà necessario sottoporsi ad una nuova puntura,questa volta con il mix del vaccino mrna,pfizer.

Sai cosa succederà nel 2022 ?
Che tutti quelli non disposti a ricevere l'ennesima dose di vaccino,saranno accomunati ai no vax e per "non rischiare il lockdown" (si,diranno proprio questo) ,si dovrà raggiungere nuovamente il 70% della popolazione italiana vaccinata con 3-4 dosi.
Poi quando "taglieranno" la vita al green pass,facendo passare la validità a soli 6 mesi,ci sarà un nuovo boom di 3 e 4° dosi e una volta raggiunto il 70% dei vaccinati,la % magicamente si alzerà al 75,80,85....ecc.ecc

L'uscita dal tunnel è ancora moooolto lunga e faranno di tutto per allungare il tragitto (imho  )


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (14 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Lollo,io penso che il vostro (vostro,dei vaccinati) problema più grande non sia la platea del 10% senza alcun vaccino.
> Ma tutti i vaccinati che dovranno ricevere la terza dose.
> Non sono tutti felici e disposti a concedere il braccio per l'ennesimo booster.
> 
> ...



Scenario più che plausibile. Andrà quasi sicuramente così purtroppo. 
Io la terza dose la farò, ma voglio in cambio la libertà. Altrimenti eviterò.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vero, aggiunta corretta.
> Ma arrivati a questo punto non me ne frega più niente, la cosa più facile oggi da fare è vaccinare tutti e poi sperare che si esca da quest incubo. Ti ripeto, io non ce l ho con nessuno ma sono incazz nero con chi non vaccinandosi va in terapia intensiva e schiatta. Primo per lui perché si è fatto abbindolare da 2 post stupidi su internet e poi perché per colpa della sua “ignoranza” in materia tra poco torneremo a non lavorare e stare chiusi in casa.


"Ignoranza" in materia... Avevano detto che bastavano due dosi di vaccino, hanno messo in commercio vaccini che o funzionavano male o avevano effetti avversi che ne hanno limitato l'utilizzo ai giovani e parli come se chi ha messo in commercio questa "roba" sapesse già tutto. Non sapevano manco loro degli effetti avversi e delle problematiche di certi vaccini, ma ti permetti di dare dell'ignorante a chi invece pondera bene 
prima di farsi inoculare il vaccino visto che sul piatto c'è la propria salute individuale. Tu sei andato senza indugio a fare il vaccino, ma dal mio punto di vista chi è andato senza indugio a farlo è come chi acquista la PlayStation al Day One e per la foga di giocarci se la compra con tutte le problematiche e i difetti del caso. Ho sentito le interviste di sedicenti medici e virologi prima del vaccino: Crisanti disse che gli facevano tenerezza quelli che sostenevano che il vaccino sarebbe stato pronto a inizio 2021 visto che ci volevano 5 anni per sviluppare un vaccino. Semplicemente la gente non è scema, legge, si informa, almeno io lo faccio. Poi se tu senza indugio ti fai somministrare qualsiasi cosa sentendo Bonolis che ti suggerisce di non cincischiare, buon per te. Io leggo, mi informo e mi faccio una idea, visto che in questo caso c'è in ballo la propria salute individuale, che non ti restituisce nessuno in caso di effetti avversi.


----------



## Alfabri (14 Novembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Io metterei la benzina a 2000 €/L giusto per obbligare la gente a inquinare meno comprando/scegliendo altri mezzi.
> E anche le sigarette, così smettono di fumare (e abbiamo meno malati oncologici a causa del fumo che occupano posti letto a chi si ammala per altre cause e fanno spendere soldi "allo stato" rispetto a chi non fuma). E anche l'alcol così abbiamo meno incidenti e meno malati causa alcolici. E anche la carne, così obblighiamo la gente a diventare vegana e a non contribuire all'inquinamento causato da allevamenti intensivi.
> Che razza di ragionamenti.


Bravo. Io ci aggiungerei però anche il sovrapprezzo per le buste di plastica e le detrazioni sulle tasse il base alla percentuale di riciclo, pensa un po'. Purtroppo per voi, avere una coscienza civica, ecologica e salutistica è una forma di rispetto e un dovere sociale del cittadino nel 2021.


Devil man ha scritto:


> senti secondo le " statistiche" siamo quasi arrivati al 90% di vaccinati... tu credi che il problema di tutti i mali siano il 10% non vaccinati?? ma ci credi veramente?? quindi il vairus non si ferma per quel 10% che ovviamente è la percentuale di gente che si fa 3-2 tamponi a settimana hahaha ed è sempre monitorato.... dai perfavore.. il virus continua a circolare perchè il vaccino fa pena... e copre come un calzino bucato


Se il 10% della popolazione facesse davvero tamponi ogni 48 ore ci sarebbero farmacie e ospedali in procinto di esplodere... E lo sapete benissimo, siete pure ipocriti... Tra i non vaccinati il monitoraggio fa acqua da tutte le parti. A sto punto mi pare tutta fatica sprecata, spero solo che anche in Italia verrà adottato il medesimo provvedimento austriaco in caso di emergenza.


----------



## honua (14 Novembre 2021)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Bravo. Io ci aggiungerei però anche il sovrapprezzo per le buste di plastica e le detrazioni sulle tasse il base alla percentuale di riciclo, pensa un po'. Purtroppo per voi, avere una coscienza civica, ecologica e salutistica è una forma di rispetto e un dovere sociale del cittadino nel 2021.
> 
> Se il 10% della popolazione facesse davvero tamponi ogni 48 ore ci sarebbero farmacie e ospedali in procinto di esplodere... E lo sapete benissimo, siete pure ipocriti... Tra i non vaccinati il monitoraggio fa acqua da tutte le parti. A sto punto mi pare tutta fatica sprecata, spero solo che anche in Italia verrà adottato il medesimo provvedimento austriaco in caso di emergenza.


Meglio un non vaccinato che fa un tampone a settimana che un vaccinato che l'ultimo tampone l'ha fatto ad aprile magari...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Novembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Scenario più che plausibile. Andrà quasi sicuramente così purtroppo.
> Io la terza dose la farò, ma voglio in cambio la libertà. Altrimenti eviterò.


per me è questo l'errore di fondo!
la libertà non si scambia si esige..
sarò obsoleto nel scriverlo
ma i nostri antenati sono morti
per permettere la progenie di ottenerla 

Insomma più di barattarla
Sarebbe meglio fare tutt'altro genere di battaglia
perché con la scusa del " ma non siamo mai stati in epidemia!" sì inizia ad accettare di fare uno scambio..
per me questo non va assolutamente bene!!


----------



## danjr (14 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> "Ignoranza" in materia... Avevano detto che bastavano due dosi di vaccino, hanno messo in commercio vaccini che o funzionavano male o avevano effetti avversi che ne hanno limitato l'utilizzo ai giovani e parli come se chi ha messo in commercio questa "roba" sapesse già tutto. Non sapevano manco loro degli effetti avversi e delle problematiche di certi vaccini, ma ti permetti di dare dell'ignorante a chi invece pondera bene
> prima di farsi inoculare il vaccino visto che sul piatto c'è la propria salute individuale. Tu sei andato senza indugio a fare il vaccino, ma dal mio punto di vista chi è andato senza indugio a farlo è come chi acquista la PlayStation al Day One e per la foga di giocarci se la compra con tutte le problematiche e i difetti del caso. Ho sentito le interviste di sedicenti medici e virologi prima del vaccino: Crisanti disse che gli facevano tenerezza quelli che sostenevano che il vaccino sarebbe stato pronto a inizio 2021 visto che ci volevano 5 anni per sviluppare un vaccino. Semplicemente la gente non è scema, legge, si informa, almeno io lo faccio. Poi se tu senza indugio ti fai somministrare qualsiasi cosa sentendo Bonolis che ti suggerisce di non cincischiare, buon per te. Io leggo, mi informo e mi faccio una idea, visto che in questo caso c'è in ballo la propria salute individuale, che non ti restituisce nessuno in caso di effetti avversi.


Una parte di rischio devi pur accettarla, altrimenti stai sempre dalla parte sbagliata della Storia. Tutti hanno avuto un minimo di paura a farsi il vaccino la lo hanno fatto. 
Anche se non servirà a nulla il tentativo andava pur fatto (anche se i dati dicono che sta contenendo bene la situazione qua)


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Finché il vaccino non è approvato con procedura standard, il tampone è eccome valido, visto che si sono rivelati pieni di difetti sia J&J che copre sí e no due mesi, che Astrazeneca. A me pare un capriccio invece voler restare nello stato di emergenza senza capire che col virus bisogna conviverci, non lo puoi isolare in uno scantinato e non è quel 15% a pregiudicare la campagna vaccinale. Per quello che hai detto sul fatto che il tampone sia un capriccio, al pari di un farmaco di una marca specifica non condivido minimamente, perché finché uno di questi vaccini non verrà approvato in modo standard non possono obbligarti a pagare un pizzo per non vaccinarti, visto che non si tratta di un trattamento sanitario obbligatorio. Forse chi auspica di emulare il credito sociale cinese non ci arriva a cogliere che un cittadino per una propria convinzione personale non debba essere discriminato rispetto a chi asseconda un atto coercitivo da parte dello stato.


Il vaccino pfizer è stato approvato con procedura standard circa un mese fa da FDA, a breve farà lo stesso anche EMA.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Novembre 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il vaccino pfizer è stato approvato con procedura standard circa un mese fa da FDA, a breve farà lo stesso anche EMA.


I tempi per l'autorizzazione standard da parte dell'agenzia europea per i medicinali sono differenti rispetto a FDA. Essendomi documentato, si parla di dicembre 2023, quindi sono praticamente due anni pieni. Ma è anche giusto così, servono parecchi dati ancora mancanti prima di approvare in via definitiva un vaccino, almeno in Europa funziona così, benché il Draghi continui a fare di testa sua. Giusto non farsi neanche una dose allo stato attuale, e penso che caleranno anche coloro che si inoculeranno la terza dose, con buona pace dei fautori della dittatura sanitaria.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> I tempi per l'autorizzazione standard da parte dell'agenzia europea per i medicinali sono differenti rispetto a FDA. Essendomi documentato, si parla di dicembre 2023, quindi sono praticamente due anni pieni. Ma è anche giusto così, servono parecchi dati ancora mancanti prima di approvare in via definitiva un vaccino, almeno in Europa funziona così, benché il Draghi continui a fare di testa sua. Giusto non farsi neanche una dose allo stato attuale, e penso che caleranno anche coloro che si inoculeranno la terza dose, con buona pace dei fautori della dittatura sanitaria.


Se ti sei documentato dovresti aver letto che la differenza tra FDA ed EMA è prettamente burocratica in quanto EMA ha una struttura più complessa al livello organizzativo trattandosi di un organo europeo.

Per il resto la metodologia di revisione di un farmaco o vaccino è molto simile. Se è stato approvato da FDA al 99% lo sarà anche da EMA.
Ma temo che chi non vuole vaccinarsi resterà sulla sua decisione in ogni caso.


----------



## Zanc9 (15 Novembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Alla fine l'85% degli Italiani ha avuto il coraggio, me incluso, di vaccinarsi. Perché qua ci vogliono far passare il messaggio che lo abbiamo solo fatto per l'aperitivo, che poi, anche se fosse che male ci sarebbe? È libertà anche quella, no? Andate dal titolare di un bar a dire "sti idioti si sono vaccinati per l'aperitivo" vedete quanti schiaffi vi tira
> Ma aldilà di questo, le palle le abbiamo tirate fuori, perché il rischio di morte c'era anche per noi. La libertà ce la siamo GUADAGNATA. I no vax se la comprano con il tampone, ma per me i tamponi li potrebbero anche rendere gratuiti, non batterei ciglio! Il vaccino me lo sarei fatto anche se fossero stati gratuiti i tamponi.
> 
> La realtà è che gli ospedali si stanno riempendo di no vax, che sono loro che non accettano le conseguenze delle proprie azioni. È come se io mi lamentassi del ritiro di patente in guida in stato di ebrezza.... Se i no vax dicessero "Io non mi vaccino, e accetto le conseguenze in maniera civile" non ci sarebbe alcuna polemica, ma i fatti dicono che non solo si lamentano, non solo sono spocchiosi dando degli idioti a chi si è vaccinato, non solo non accettano le conseguenze delle loro azioni, ma rompono pure le palle ai vaccinati.
> ...


Grazie tvb


----------



## Marilson (15 Novembre 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> fare la fila e pagare per poter lavorare è una delle umiliazioni più grandi che si possono provare mai avrei pensatoad una situazione del genere


bastava vaccinarsi, che era pure gratis.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Novembre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> bastava vaccinarsi, che era pure gratis.


Che razza di risposta.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Novembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sta cosa delle percentuali sparate invece dei numeri effettivi è la più grande bastardata che ci possa essere infatti. Lo avevo scritto tempo addietro, un anno fa lessi il titolone di un giornale con scritto " l'80% dei posti in terapia intensiva occupati". Porca la miseria, quanti saranno in ospedale allora?
> 
> I posti totali in terapia intensiva erano 3, fa te.


ma guarda che non c'è nessuna "grande bastardata", dare i dati in termini percentuali ti dà piu informazioni rispetto ai dati assoluti perche sai la situazione in relazione al valore massimo, dire che ci sono 3 persone in terapia intensiva non ti informa se sono troppi o pochi, perche un conto è 3 posti su 100 disponibili un conto è 3 posti su 4 disponibili, quindi 3 non è nè poco nè tanto senza metterlo in relazione al massimo.
In questo caso dire l'80% ti fa capire subito che hai raggiunto quasi la capacità massima, quindi la situazione è abbastanza seria, perche hai piu o meno 4 posti in terapia intensiva disponibili e ne hai occupati gia 3 quindi al max puo ricoverarne un altro.


----------



## Lo Gnu (15 Novembre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> bastava vaccinarsi, che era pure gratis.


Eh ma vuoi mettere il grafene o i danni futuri che farà il vaccino da qui a x (ovviamente imprecisato) anni? 

Comunque man mano che si adegueranno anche gli altri stati, si passerà dall'Italia-nazi al complotto del nuovo ordine Europeo. Film ampiamente prevedibile.


----------



## raducioiu (15 Novembre 2021)

Come previsto la storiella del malato oncologico non curato a causa dei posti occupati dai no-vax, riportata da qualcuno nel topic, era una fake news.
*Lo segnala la direzione stessa dell'Ospedale Galliera smendendo il professor De Censi e sottolineando che la scelta di curare il malato oncologico a casa è stata determinata da una scelta medica e non da una carenza di posti che erano invece disponibili.*


----------



## raducioiu (15 Novembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Come previsto la storiella del malato oncologico non curato a causa dei posti occupati dai no-vax, riportata da qualcuno nel topic, era una fake news.
> *Lo segnala la direzione stessa dell'Ospedale Galliera smendendo i professor De Censi e sottolineando che la scelta di curare il malato oncologico a casa è stata determinata da una scelta medica e non da una carenza di posti che erano invece disponibili.*


Quanto è facile manipolare le persone con la complicità dei media di regime


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Novembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Quanto è facile manipolare le persone con la complicità dei media di regime


Non per niente viene posto sempre tutto sul piano emozionale per scatenare reazioni istintive, come le immagini dei bimbi per far digerire l'immigrazione clandestina


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Novembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Come previsto la storiella del malato oncologico non curato a causa dei posti occupati dai no-vax, riportata da qualcuno nel topic, era una fake news.
> *Lo segnala la direzione stessa dell'Ospedale Galliera smendendo il professor De Censi e sottolineando che la scelta di curare il malato oncologico a casa è stata determinata da una scelta medica e non da una carenza di posti che erano invece disponibili.*


Io avevo letto la "notizia" e avevo avuto qualche sentore sulla falsità perchè la direzione dell'intervista sembrava palesemente pilotata. Altra feic nius potrebbe essere il dato di contagi in aumento, perchè più tamponi = più infetti riscontrati. Ovviamente la banda Bassetti cerca in ogni modo di diffondere panico e terrore, visto che rinunciare alle interviste in tv diventa complicato. Certi virologi dicono che ci stanno gli ospedali che si riempiono e poi li trovi sempre in tv, chissà come mai.


----------



## egidiopersempre (15 Novembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe tanto vedere quale sarebbe la reazione degli estremisti vax se ci fosse una maggioranza di persone che pretendesse vaccino+tampone per lavorare, cosa che in base alle loro considerazioni sarebbe in realtà la più corretta. Con il vaccino per alcuni mesi si riduce, pare, la contagiosità ma perchè rischiare? Perchè non aumentare ancor di più la sicurezza?
> Dato che si ciancia di bene collettivo, per coerenza dovrebbero essere i primi a fare la combo.


infatti, siccome ci tengo alla sicurezza devo andare in giro a piedi con il casco....


----------



## raducioiu (15 Novembre 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> infatti, siccome ci tengo alla sicurezza devo andare in giro a piedi con il casco....


Non possiamo occupare posti letto in ospedale per uno che venendo investito o cadendo si fa gravemente male alla testa solo perchè non ha voluto indossare il casco. La percentuale di morti investiti e di persone ricoverate a seguito di investimento è sempre in maggior aumento. Casco obbligatorio per tutti i pedoni.


----------



## Devil man (15 Novembre 2021)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Se il 10% della popolazione facesse davvero tamponi ogni 48 ore ci sarebbero farmacie e ospedali in procinto di esplodere... E lo sapete benissimo, siete pure ipocriti... Tra i non vaccinati il monitoraggio fa acqua da tutte le parti. A sto punto mi pare tutta fatica sprecata, spero solo che anche in Italia verrà adottato il medesimo provvedimento austriaco in caso di emergenza.


guarda che tutte le aziende serie chiedono il green pass.. a me lo chiedono regolarmente... poi ci sono le aziende piccole con 10 lavoratori che si auto gestiscono, ci sono quelle aziende che pagano i tamponi ai lavoratori poi ci sono i lavoratori autonomi a p.iva che fanno come cavolo gli pare ma la maggior parte è costretto a fare il tampone... quasi la totalità del 10%

Penso non sei informato non te ne faccio una colpa ma MAGARI SEGUISSIMO IL MODELLO AUSTRIACO.... in Austria i tamponi sono GRATUITI


----------



## sllmsa (15 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Almeno leggere prima di scrivere... I non vaccinati POSSONO andare a lavorare, noi abbiamo di fatto misure più restrittive visto che ti costringono a pagare 15 euro ogni due giorni per andare al lavoro.


Soluzione semplice e meno onerosa,basta vaccinarti,potrai cosi andare a lavorare protegendo gli altri.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Novembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma guarda che non c'è nessuna "grande bastardata", dare i dati in termini percentuali ti dà piu informazioni rispetto ai dati assoluti perche sai la situazione in relazione al valore massimo, dire che ci sono 3 persone in terapia intensiva non ti informa se sono troppi o pochi, perche un conto è 3 posti su 100 disponibili un conto è 3 posti su 4 disponibili, quindi 3 non è nè poco nè tanto senza metterlo in relazione al massimo.
> In questo caso dire l'80% ti fa capire subito che hai raggiunto quasi la capacità massima, quindi la situazione è abbastanza seria, perche hai piu o meno 4 posti in terapia intensiva disponibili e ne hai occupati gia 3 quindi al max puo ricoverarne un altro.


Penso che nemmeno nel Congo abbiano reparti così..


----------



## raducioiu (15 Novembre 2021)

sllmsa ha scritto:


> Soluzione semplice e meno onerosa,basta vaccinarti,potrai cosi andare a lavorare protegendo gli altri.


E basta con sta risposta. 
Chi non si vaccina ha paura degli eventi avversi che, nonostante propaganda e negazionismo di regime e collaborazionisti, esistono. Pochi, tanti, uccide anche il covid, bla bla... ma ognuno fa la sua scelta. Abbiate rispetto e smettetela perchè non fa ridere e non fa riflettere e dato che solo in questo topic è stata già postata più volte (come fate sui social e come fanno i vostri idoli nazivax sui media) non è neanche più una risposta ad effetto.
Tu vaccinato fatti anche il tampone molecolare ogni giorno così proteggerai ancora di più gli altri con maggior certezza.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Novembre 2021)

sllmsa ha scritto:


> Soluzione semplice e meno onerosa,basta vaccinarti,potrai cosi andare a lavorare protegendo gli altri.


Strano mio fratello vaccinato è qui insieme a me


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Novembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Penso che nemmeno nel Congo abbiano reparti così..


il congo? cosa c'entra col mio post? ho solo spiegato del perche conviene riportare i dati in termini percentuali e non in termini assoluti, questo avviene in tutti gli almbiti, non c'è nessuna macchinazione dietro o propaganda del terrore


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Novembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> il congo? cosa c'entra col mio post? ho solo spiegato del perche conviene riportare i dati in termini percentuali e non in termini assoluti, questo avviene in tutti gli almbiti, non c'è nessuna macchinazione dietro o propaganda del terrore


Fosse solo quello che smentisce le tue frasi finali ti potrei dare ragione


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Novembre 2021)

@Crazy rossonero 90 eh?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Novembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> @Crazy rossonero 90 eh?


Nessuna macchinazione o propaganda del terrore in quel caso! ma purtroppo basta guardare 30 minuti di TV per rendersi conto che l'ha fanno eccome!


----------



## egidiopersempre (15 Novembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Non possiamo occupare posti letto in ospedale per uno che venendo investito o cadendo si fa gravemente male alla testa solo perchè non ha voluto indossare il casco. La percentuale di morti investiti e di persone ricoverate a seguito di investimento è sempre in maggior aumento. Casco obbligatorio per tutti i pedoni.


.


----------



## danjr (15 Novembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> guarda che tutte le aziende serie chiedono il green pass.. a me lo chiedono regolarmente... poi ci sono le aziende piccole con 10 lavoratori che si auto gestiscono, ci sono quelle aziende che pagano i tamponi ai lavoratori poi ci sono i lavoratori autonomi a p.iva che fanno come cavolo gli pare ma la maggior parte è costretto a fare il tampone... quasi la totalità del 10%
> 
> Penso non sei informato non te ne faccio una colpa ma MAGARI SEGUISSIMO IL MODELLO AUSTRIACO.... in Austria i tamponi sono GRATUITI


Infatti i no vax al posto di sfilare vestiti da ebrei nei campi di sterminio, potevano puntare le loro proteste su una cosa più sensata come un numero limitato di tamponi gratuiti al mese. No, però il problema non era quello, perché i duri e puri, e non negarlo, sono contrari anche ai tamponi, perché l'uso prolungato fa venire chissà quale malattia incurabile. 
Se al posto di parlare di dittatura sanitaria aveste focalizzato un obiettivo serio...


----------



## Devil man (15 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Infatti i no vax al posto di sfilare vestiti da ebrei nei campi di sterminio, potevano puntare le loro proteste su una cosa più sensata come un numero limitato di tamponi gratuiti al mese. No, però il problema non era quello, perché i duri e puri, e non negarlo, sono contrari anche ai tamponi, perché l'uso prolungato fa venire chissà quale malattia incurabile.
> Se al posto di parlare di dittatura sanitaria aveste focalizzato un obiettivo serio...


Il governo è stato mai aperto ad un dialogo? a me non mi pare.. anzi più chiedi più ti tolgono...


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Novembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Il governo è stato mai aperto ad un dialogo? a me non mi pare.. anzi più chiedi più ti tolgono...


Comunque a me ancora nessuno ha risposto.. no vax, no green pass. 
Ok, quindi che si fa ? 
io rispetto ogni idea ma una soluzione al problema va trovata visto che oggi il 95% di chi muore o va in terapia intensiva è senza vaccino. 
Qualcuno mi risponda, che si fa ?


----------



## Devil man (16 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunque a me ancora nessuno ha risposto.. no vax, no green pass.
> Ok, quindi che si fa ?
> io rispetto ogni idea ma una soluzione al problema va trovata visto che oggi il 95% di chi muore o va in terapia intensiva è senza vaccino.
> Qualcuno mi risponda, che si fa ?


E secondo te la risposta è fare la terza dose perché tanto non sappiamo che fare? la terza dose aumenta la quantità di anticorpi contro un virus che in pratica* non c’è più perché è mutato* e non sono io a dirlo ma diversi studi e medici ( esteri e italiani )... Per Somministrare QUESTA INUTILE terza dose le Regioni dovranno *tagliare altre prestazioni, dato che mancano i soldi..*

- La sanità pubblica aveva promesso un aumento del personale invece *si è messo a licenziarlo..*
- Draghi vuole tagliare *6 miliardi di finanziamenti* alla sanità pubblica nel giro di due anni
- Il Governo ha acquistato la bellezza di *350 milioni di dosi* di vaccino anti Covid, sufficienti per *siringare quasi 6 volte a testa ciascuno di noi, neonati compresi: le ha pagate all’incirca 4 miliardi di euro*, di cui due previsti nella manovra 2022 ( ripeto il virus muta i vaccini non funzionano più come prima ).

Però guai a parlare male dei vaccini appunto perché LO STATO HA FATTO UN ALL-IN!!! *NESSUNO PUO' PARLARE DI FALLIMENTO!!! NESSUNO OSI!! No-green pass terroristi 

lo Stato ha già acquistando sei dosi di vaccino anti Covid* non pretendete ancora di andare dal cardiologo o altra roba inutile ma arrangiatevi...ad oggi si muore solo di COVIDDI..

_io non ho la risposta in tasca ma sicuramente non sono i tagli dei medici e della sanità pubblica ormai ridotta all'osso a tirarci fuori dalla crisi e non sono questi vaccini ormai inutili...e siringarci forzatamente perché ormai i soldi li hai spesi mi sembra una follia.._


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Novembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> E secondo te la risposta è fare la terza dose perché tanto non sappiamo che fare? la terza dose aumenta la quantità di anticorpi contro un virus che in pratica non c’è più perché è mutato e non sono io a dirlo ma diversi studi e medici... Per Somministrare QUESTA INUTILE terza dose le Regioni dovranno tagliare altre prestazioni, dato che mancano i soldi..
> -La sanità pubblica aveva promesso aumento di personale invece si è messo a licenziarlo..
> -Draghi vuole tagliare 6 miliardi di finanziamenti alla sanità pubblica nel giro di due anni
> -Il Governo ha acquistato la bellezza di 350 milioni di dosi di vaccino anti Covid, sufficienti per *siringare quasi 6 volte a testa ciascuno di noi, neonati compresi: le ha pagate all’incirca 4 miliardi di euro*, di cui due previsti nella manovra 2022 ( ripeto il virus muta i vaccini non funzionano più come prima ).
> ...


Aggiungo che nel frattempo si è passati da una repubblica parlamentare a una presidenziale di fatto, dove il presidente è stato imposto dall'alto e sta prendendo misure tutt'altro che democratiche. Quelle dosi di cui parli sono state acquistate proprio per procrastinare all'infinito lo stato di emergenza, senza farci votare.


----------



## Devil man (16 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Aggiungo che nel frattempo si è passati da una repubblica parlamentare a una presidenziale di fatto, dove il presidente è stato imposto dall'alto e sta prendendo misure tutt'altro che democratiche. Quelle dosi di cui parli sono state acquistate proprio per procrastinare all'infinito lo stato di emergenza, senza farci votare.


non bisogna criticare il piano vaccinale! _" I vaccini hanno aiutato a svuotare i cimiteri! "_ Cit. Cecchi Paone, Pontificem Maximum


----------



## Alkampfer (16 Novembre 2021)

leggevo non so dove che qualcuno riportava la fake dalla ligura "letti pieni di novax, non c'è posto per gli altri"

prontamente smentita dall'ospedale:
"Ospedale Galliera: nessun ricovero negato, il posto letto c'era" (fonte rainews)

dal covid truman show è tutto.
buon vaccino.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Però per acquistare il vaccino sono stati utilizzati anche i soldi dei "no vax".
> In quel caso nessuno si è lamentato,ma se solo si prova a parlare di tamponi gratuiti...."_eh no eh,se vuoi i tamponi li paghi di tasca tua,non voglio pagarli con i soldi delle mie tasse_"
> 
> Però le stesse persone che si lamentano delle eventuali tasse aggiuntive per i tamponi gratis ai "reietti non vaccinati",mica si lamentano dei 200 miliardi che l'Italia perde annualmente per gli sprechi nella pubblica amministrazione.
> ...


E' un discorso molto delicato e che rischia di incattivire l'uomo e il cittadino perchè ci sta mettendo gli uni contro gli altri.
Lo stato si sta dimostrando incapace nel trovare una linea coerente ma su questi lidi ne parliamo fin dal primo giorno.
Stiamo vivendo tra mille contraddizioni di fondo.

Il green pass non è vero che serve per tutte le situazioni e sta arrecando danni solo ad alcuni settori e alcune categorie/persone.

A me per andare a votare il green pass non l'hanno chiesto, come non me lo chiedono per giocare a calcetto con gli amici o per fare il campionato amatoriale di calcio, per lavorare però sono costretto ad averlo , come anche per prendere un caffè o pranzare fuori o andare al cinema.
I ragazzi a scuola non possono fare sport di contatto ma solo attività fisica distanziati con il prof di educazione fisica che li guida, poi però pomeriggio si possono organizzare le loro partite tra amici o possono stare ammassati al parco.
Per tagliare i capelli a me non chiedono il grren pass e non lo chiedono in tante altre situazioni.

Viviamo quindi la nostra quotidianità tra semafori verdi e rossi che hanno nessuna logica.
Come fai quindi a non pensare a male??


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (16 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' un discorso molto delicato e che rischia di incattivire l'uomo e il cittadino perchè ci sta mettendo gli uni contro gli altri.
> Lo stato si sta dimostrando incapace nel trovare una linea coerente ma su questi lidi ne parliamo fin dal primo giorno.
> Stiamo vivendo tra mille contraddizioni di fondo.
> 
> ...


realizzando che non esistono soluzioni facili a problemi estremamente complessi e del tutto inediti nella storia dell'umanità


----------

